# Pekiti Tirsia Clip



## MJS (Dec 26, 2006)

Came across this clip.

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/pekiti+tirsia/video/xe5e2_pekiti-tirsia


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

Excellent find!  I really enjoy pekiti tirsia as it is very similar to what I do in alot of different ways.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 27, 2006)

wow
I don't think I had seen that one befor  
thanks


----------



## Furious (Dec 27, 2006)

Great clip.  Thats Doug Marcaida and the Rochester NY, Pekiti Group.  I met them last year during a seminar in Dearborn Michigan.  Great bunch of practitioners.


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Jan 27, 2007)

Awesome stuff.  Thanks for the clip.


----------



## lhommedieu (Feb 9, 2007)

Furious said:


> Great clip. Thats Doug Marcaida and the Rochester NY, Pekiti Group. I met them last year during a seminar in Dearborn Michigan. Great bunch of practitioners.


 
Nice clip.  I met Doug several years ago at one of Tom Bisio's classes.  Nice guy, great martial artist.  In addition to studying with GT Gaje, I believe that he also studies with GM Jay deLeon.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

